
The Boy Scout Rule - dr0w
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/The_Boy_Scout_Rule
======
giardini
The Boy Scout Rule: "Always leave the campground cleaner than you found it."

I've always tried to do this in every environment I've worked in, from
programming, documentation and planning down to the details of the
coffee/snack bar.

------
wahern
A fascinating article about some of the adventures of the man, Frederick
Russell Burnham, who inspired the creation of the Boy Scouts:

    
    
      https://magazine.atavist.com/american-hippopotamus
    

(The article isn't about the Boy Scouts, nor only about Burnham. Burnham's
relation to the Boy Scouts is a factoid mentioned near the end of the
article.)

------
dbg31415
There's a lot you can learn from scouts!

[http://www.usscouts.org/advance/boyscout/bsoathlaw.asp](http://www.usscouts.org/advance/boyscout/bsoathlaw.asp)

